# Spilo has chin bump im gonna remove



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

My 6" spilo has a wicked bad bump on chin that will not go away. I moved him into a 55 gal a few weeks ago. He was in 29 which was to small but it was only temporary. Although during this "temporary' period he developed this bump. He no lnoger rubs or bumps the sides and I have medicated with some salt but the growth is still there. I was told here at Piranha-Fury a few weeks ago when I added a post on this that it can be removed and am contemplating doing this. Advice from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Joey


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just givenit time
it will eventually go away


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> just givenit time
> it will eventually go away


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

I've seen these chin bumps on my Ps...it will go away in due time...i'm not sure if adding salt will help to speed up the process...but giving him time is the best way to go...


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

adding the salt was only necessary if you felt the urge to cut off the chin bump yourself. give it time, it will go away, my irritan started to develop one, but i moved him just before it got big and it's gone now.


----------



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

More time it is then.

Thanks


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I wouldent go and start cutting things off eaither,

Just wait it out and it will be gone


----------

